# This website is full of shit, 16 hours online that I regret



## Deleted member 10374 (Nov 15, 2020)

Seriously, black pill, blue pill and whatever the fuck chadlite, success, women... You dont understand shit man, the best tip you could get is to get the fuck out of here ASAP if you want to save your life. There is a community that think they know everything, so pathethic,funny and autistic threats they post, i dont know man but for sure they have 0% knowledge.






PS: sorry if this site is full of homosexuals, maybe thats why i dont understand it


----------



## BigBoy (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Nov 15, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 15, 2020)

you're here forever


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Nov 15, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## JustBeCurry (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 10374 (Nov 15, 2020)

Its all up to you
im out


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Nov 15, 2020)

KPetrov said:


> Its all up to you
> im out


Just you just got here!


----------



## Deleted member 10374 (Nov 15, 2020)

Make sure a lot of people to see my forum, just to be clear


----------



## Deleted member 9499 (Nov 15, 2020)

see you tomorrow op


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Nov 15, 2020)

*dn rd tee bee aitch*


----------



## joeveniro (Nov 15, 2020)

i agree but tbh i dont give a shit, its fun as fuck to talk whatever the fuck i want here ngl ngl ngl


----------



## Deleted member 9488 (Nov 15, 2020)

just leave if you don’t like it, no need to shit on the community


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Nov 15, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Nov 15, 2020)

it’s only looksmaxing tips and weird humour it doesn’t warrant an essay


----------



## Pretty (Nov 15, 2020)

KPetrov said:


> Seriously, black pill, blue pill and whatever the fuck chadlite, success, women... You dont understand shit man, the best tip you could get is to get the fuck out of here ASAP if you want to save your life. There is a community that think they know everything, so pathethic,funny and autistic threats they post, i dont know man but for sure they have 0% knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try 2 months


----------



## Deusmaximus (Nov 15, 2020)

Almost any theory on here is legit (besides the dickpill).
I have huge experience on the dating market, since i tried to pick up girls for 10year. Clubbing and having a few very high tier chad friends, showed me what is the real truth.


----------



## Patient A (Nov 15, 2020)

O


KPetrov said:


> Seriously, black pill, blue pill and whatever the fuck chadlite, success, women... You dont understand shit man, the best tip you could get is to get the fuck out of here ASAP if you want to save your life. There is a community that think they know everything, so pathethic,funny and autistic threats they post, i dont know man but for sure they have 0% knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say that 99.99 percent of posts are useless but you have to spend at least a few hundred hours to stumble onto useful information that cannot be found elsewhere. And then you have to think about them yourself in order to turn it into anything.

lots of stuff is exaggerated for comedic effect, but some are genuinely hopelessly autistic

overall I give this forum an 8/10


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Nov 15, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Almost any theory on here is legit (besides the dickpill).
> I have huge experience on the dating market, since i tried to pick up girls for 10year. Clubbing and having a few very high tier chad friends, showed me what is the real truth.


*wym by dickpill *


----------



## xefo (Nov 15, 2020)

It’s too late for me


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 15, 2020)

KPetrov said:


> Seriously, black pill, blue pill and whatever the fuck chadlite, success, women... You dont understand shit man, the best tip you could get is to get the fuck out of here ASAP if you want to save your life. There is a community that think they know everything, so pathethic,funny and autistic threats they post, i dont know man but for sure they have 0% knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no you wasted 14h on here...




Amateur


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 15, 2020)

Patient A said:


> O
> 
> I would say that 99.99 percent of posts are useless but you have to spend at least a few hundred hours to stumble onto useful information that cannot be found elsewhere. And then you have to think about them yourself in order to turn it into anything.
> 
> ...


U gotta know the right users


----------



## poloralf (Nov 15, 2020)

greycel moment, we should raise necessary reputation for best of the best access to 1000 points tbh ngl


----------



## turkproducer (Nov 15, 2020)

maybe you’re happy with your situation but i’m not

just being able to have sex sometimes and not being a top option is depressing. i want to be appreciated for the way i look,

surgeries are necessary


----------



## Celexawer (Nov 15, 2020)

KPetrov said:


> Threats


----------



## Celexawer (Nov 15, 2020)

Dw guys he'll back asking for a lefort 3 advise


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Nov 16, 2020)

10 years later op on reddit:
*My wife told me she has never enjoyed sex with me and wants the divorce -Redditors what should I do?*


----------



## Patient A (Nov 16, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> 10 years later op on reddit:
> *My wife told me she has never enjoyed sex with me and wants the divorce -Redditors what should I do?*


Right now op on reddit:
*My wife told me she wants to have a black bull fuck her in front of me and has zero sexual attraction to me -Redditors what should I do?*


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Nov 16, 2020)

jfl someone got rated 3 psl it seems


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Nov 16, 2020)

Fully agree 

Unfortunately i have 0 irl friends so i have to be here to not get bored as hell


----------



## oatmeal (Nov 16, 2020)

op is PMing me asking me if he needs bimax.


----------



## Deleted member 8902 (Nov 18, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Almost any theory on here is legit (besides the dickpill).


Dickpill is real, girls gonna dump you if you got 4 inches, happened to my friend. Girl dumped him after they had sex for the first time, only later did I find out he has a micropenis jfl (told me when he was drunk lol)


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Nov 18, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> you're here forever


this is the blackpill people can't accept.

truth hurts


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Nov 18, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Fully agree
> 
> Unfortunately i have 0 irl friends so i have to be here to not get bored as hell


lol at wanting to have male friends tbh


----------



## sytyl (Nov 18, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> lol at wanting to have male friends tbh


male friends are important...


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Nov 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> male friends are important...


So you've learned nothing, I see


----------



## sytyl (Nov 18, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> So you've learned nothing, I see


pretending you're a lone wolf anime character isn't something I want to learn


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Nov 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> pretending you're a lone wolf anime character isn't something I want to learn


That's not the point. You know that men lack in-group bias?


----------



## goat2x (Nov 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> pretending you're a lone wolf anime character isn't something I want to learn


*KEEP CRYING FOR GATSU



*


----------



## sytyl (Nov 18, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> That's not the point. You know that men lack in-group bias?


I'm not a full blown sociopath/psychopath so I like to have male friends to shoot the shit with and rely on in times of need.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Nov 18, 2020)

sytyl said:


> I'm not a full blown sociopath/psychopath so I like to have male friends to shoot the shit with and rely on in times of need.


This has nothing to do with being a socio-/psychopath or not. It's just the way men are and happens all the time.


----------



## CrazyFitLover (Nov 18, 2020)

Jfl, new comers find it hard to comprehend all the information here is. First you should watch blackpill videos, there are lots of evidence and explanations how all of this shit works, it is tested and works, which theory is incorrect in your opinion? which? and why? just because you did not undertstand things and therefore why people here talk, the way they talk, does not mean that this theories are wrong. It means that you dont know it.

Get out if you dont want to, but we have people here succesfully looksmaxsed and now living the life they always wanted.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 18, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> this is the blackpill people can't accept.
> 
> truth hurts


spent 5 minutes deciding whether this was heart react or cry react

over


----------



## jclunie (Nov 20, 2020)

KPetrov said:


> Seriously, black pill, blue pill and whatever the fuck chadlite, success, women... You dont understand shit man, the best tip you could get is to get the fuck out of here ASAP if you want to save your life. There is a community that think they know everything, so pathethic,funny and autistic threats they post, i dont know man but for sure they have 0% knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same take but unironically


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Dec 13, 2020)

Greycels need assimilating. Give them time...


----------



## loksr (Dec 13, 2020)

Wait till he sees a chadfish tbh


----------



## WonderChad (Dec 13, 2020)

It very well is unless you know how to use it and find quality shit


----------



## studiocel (Dec 14, 2020)

sytyl said:


> pretending you're a lone wolf anime character isn't something I want to learn


Im a sigma male though


----------



## Deleted member 10374 (Dec 28, 2020)

Ok, I'm back, there are actually high iq threats


----------



## Deleted member 10374 (Dec 28, 2020)

Not every1 is bullshit 🐂


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 28, 2020)

KPetrov said:


> PS: sorry if this site is full of homosexuals, maybe thats why i dont understand it


----------



## Hightwolf (Dec 28, 2020)

KPetrov said:


> Ok, I'm back, there are actually high iq threats


You basically said these edibles aint shit. wb and now at least u can get blackpilled


----------



## Lars (Dec 28, 2020)

KPetrov said:


> Ok, I'm back, there are actually high iq threats


----------



## Deleted member 10374 (Dec 28, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> View attachment 895467


I'm here not for ur strange humor, but for some info bout facial growth, cuz I'm 14


----------



## Deleted member 6986 (Dec 28, 2020)

i dont have rl buddyboyo


----------

